# Gorton or Creton Recipe



## pcgirl54 (Dec 3, 2006)

DH Memere used to make this pork pate. My MIL made it but it was too dry and she would never release the recipe to her children. I know my FIL who was French Canadian  used to make westerns with it and used it as a spread on toast. My husband is looking for a recipe just like Memere's. I do not care for it but he loves it.

Thanks so much.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 3, 2006)

Pcgirl54,

Here is Emeril Lagasse's Creton Recipe http://www.recipezaar.com/17992

and another Creton recipe

and a traditional Christmas Cretons recipe from Quebec

and an interesting Chowhound thread on Cretons and a recipe if you scroll down 


Richard


----------



## grest (Dec 4, 2006)

Yum!  We had creton regularly when I was a kid, and in fact my mom still makes it all the time...but she can't seem to write down a recipe...she goes by taste and instinct, and it always works.  I'll be back home in Maine for Christmas...will try to figure it out.  Meanwhile, if you are in Lewiston, ME sometime, there is a privately owned grocery store called Bourque's Market, known for its great meats...they make creton, delicious creton, every week, both in the pork and turkey variety...I never heard of people ordering and getting it by mail, but it might be worth a shot..
Connie


----------



## DianeG (Dec 4, 2006)

*Creton*

Creton is not creton if you don't add cloves... creton shouldn't never be made bland.

My mother has been experimenting with various meat versions. Personally, I really can't tell the difference much when the pork is blended either with veal or turkey. The key is still to marble the creton with enough fat and to season it with enough onion, bit of garlic, bit of salt, more pepper, dash of cloves and bit of cinnamon. Sage is also nice in creton.

My local butcher carries an all-lamb version of creton that is now my absolute favorite. However, my hubby prefers the more traditional pork versions, which is quite funny because he's a Prairie-boy of Icelandic descent. He's been living in Quebec long enough now to merrit the title of 'Anglo-Québecois'   He likes his creton on 'brown' (wholewheat) toast, on the side with beans. If we go out for breakfast locally and doesn't get either with the usual bacon & eggs, he feels seriously cheated


----------



## pcgirl54 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks so much. Nice to know there are versions of this. Keep those posts coming.
 My FIL parents were from an area south of Montreal. Both his parents were from large farm families of 17-18 children. Creton was his mother's special recipe. None of them sadly are no longer with us.


----------

